# Specialized eurolight saddle??



## Celeste

Have any of you used one of these saddles or know somebody who has? I am having severe longing when I look at it. 12 pounds.


Award Winning Endurance Saddles - Specialized Saddles Endurance Saddles


----------



## Chevaux

Subbing...very interesting looking.


----------



## Houston

I'm not 100% the model I ride in is a Eurolight (or it might be an earlier version of it) but I ride in a very similar model from Specialized Saddles. So very, very comfortable with a nice seat too!


----------



## Celeste

Does it seem to be well made?


----------



## Houston

I'm no saddle expert but I think they are very well made.  

You must pay a certain amount, but SS has a demo program so you can try one out!


----------



## Abbzug

I have a specialized eurolight saddle. 

I found the customer service very poor with the company. 

I find the seat uncomfortable.

It's very light weight, which is fabulous. It has tons of D-Rings. I think the leather looks cheap, but it seems to wear well, after about 100 miles in the saddle. I think it would probably hold up well to endurance riding, and since it's not too "fancy," I wouldn't mind riding it in bad weather or through water. 

i like that the stirrup position is adjustable. I wish the girth position was adjustable. 

I was having trouble getting a really good fit with the pads. I called the owner, and he said i was "close enough, and the pads will squish down and mold to my horses back." I did a few training rides, two 18 mile rides, and a 25 mile LD. My horse now has LARGE white hairs on his withers and back on both sides. There were never any dry spots under the saddle and he never palpated sore after rides. Needless to say, I don't use the saddle anymore. It didn't work for me.


----------



## Brighteyes

I ride in one! I've put around 300 miles on it so far. I find it very comfortable, the workmanship and leather are great, and the adjustment of the pads is not hard at all. It's incredibly lightweight and rides more like an English saddle than most, which is why I bought it. :wink:

During competitions, I use a half pad (or an equipedic pad if you got one) underneath for extra cushion. For everyday riding, I just use a dressage pad underneath and all is well.


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Kinda ugly, but if they work... who cares :lol::lol:

There are some Specialized Saddle reviews here Trail Saddles


.


----------



## Saddlebag

For $1500 I'd be looking at a known reputable firm.


----------



## Celeste

I can't find another brand with a similar design that is so light weight. Any suggestions?


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

I have heard several good things about Timberline Saddles and Sycamore Creek Saddles.

I doubt any of them will weigh 12lbs, I really have my doubts about a Saddle that weighs as little as Specialized advertised.............


.


----------



## grayshell38

I have one and love it! Mine is an older model (at least 7 years old) and is in great shape. Can't say enough good things about these saddles. The fitting shims are really very east to use. Only takes a little practice. Super nice quality leather. 

As far as SS not being a well known and reputable, you may not have ever heard of them, but they are very popular and well known in the endurance circles. Considering the nature of the sport, these saddles would not be so popular if they didn't hold up to extreme use.


----------



## Houston

grayshell38 said:


> As far as SS not being a well known and reputable, you may not have ever heard of them, but they are very popular and well known in the endurance circles. Considering the nature of the sport, these saddles would not be so popular if they didn't hold up to extreme use.


I agree completely... on some online endurance groups and forums people go on and on about how great SS is.


----------



## Celeste

I am interested in getting one because of the 12 pound weight. I have a disability that makes it impossible for me to saddle my own horse with a heavy saddle. If I could put my own saddle on, I would probably ride more often. I'll never be healthy enough to compete in endurance barring a miracle, but I do love to hit some trails.


----------



## Abbzug

Celeste said:


> I am interested in getting one because of the 12 pound weight. I have a disability that makes it impossible for me to saddle my own horse with a heavy saddle. If I could put my own saddle on, I would probably ride more often. I'll never be healthy enough to compete in endurance barring a miracle, but I do love to hit some trails.


Light they are! I found the "trail seat" a little better than the endurance one. While I don't think the saddle is very "nice," I bet it will wear well. I still have mine and am going to have a fitter help me with it, to see If it will work better for me. 

They work very well for alot of people, but I also know several peor who have white spots on their horses, despite pro-fitters. 

I have no doubt that my euro light with leather and no fenders weighs 12 pounds. It's super lightweight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d

Celeste for your style of riding I look into and Abetta cordura. Or a high horse leather/cordura hybrid. Both are well made and will hold up for quite a bit of trail riding.
Specialized saddles are very well liked in endurance circles. Especially in the southeast where we have a traveling dealer that comes to rides and helps with fitting. I was all set to buy a used one for about 1500 but it was very very used. And like the above poster said the leather and materials did seem kinda cheap made. I just felt they were over priced for what they were. One I looked at new was nearly 2k. Dealer harps on the adjustability for different horses, but for 2k I could buy 2 saddles of different shape. Any way I will say that lots of endurance folk love them. So I am willing to admit my impressions werent accurate but thats what they were I honestly just wasnt that impressed for the money


----------



## Celeste

Joe, I just looked those up. They are very reasonably priced, but they weigh 17 or 18 pounds. The saddle I have now is only 24 pounds. It might not be enough to make a difference.


----------



## Saddlebag

Have you considered a synthetic English saddle? We trail rode in English saddles for years. A synthetic English should easily fall in your weight range.


----------



## Celeste

Saddlebag said:


> Have you considered a synthetic English saddle? We trail rode in English saddles for years. A synthetic English should easily fall in your weight range.


I have a lower end Wintec English saddle that belongs to my daughter, but I don't really find it comfortable. It probably doesn't fit me properly.


----------



## pasturepony

*Brand New Pampa 12 lbs $900*

I hava a Pampa Light Endurance Saddle which I'm trying on demo right now. I'm willing to sell it for what I paid plus shipping...it was on sale, normally it's $1600 Its only 12-13 lbs. 

I like it and it seems to be comfy, but I just can't seem to get the english type of girths to not move my saddle back a foot during the ride. I think it's my mare's fit or my shoddy girth tightening skills! lol. Only ridden in it once for a 10 miler...still deciding but I have until this weekend. 

Can come with the new ez caged stirrups and girth for extra $150.


----------



## SouthernTrails

Celeste said:


> I can't find another brand with a similar design that is so light weight. Any suggestions?


I have heard decent things about:

Timberline Saddles

Crest Ridge Saddlery


Stay Away from King, Royal King, Double T, Hilason 

.


----------



## Joe4d

You looked at Stonewalls ?
Stonewall Sport Saddle
Crestridge's were nice I had one for a day, Horrible fit. Not even close, doenst look like it was even made to fit a horse. Kinda frustrating considering the emails, wither tracings tapes pictures measurements etc etc etc , worse fitting job I have ever seen.


----------



## Celeste

Joe4d said:


> You looked at Stonewalls ?
> Stonewall Sport Saddle


I've never looked at those before. They look nice though. Thanks for the link.


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier

Joe4d said:


> You looked at Stonewalls ?
> Stonewall Sport Saddle
> Crestridge's were nice I had one for a day, Horrible fit. Not even close, doenst look like it was even made to fit a horse. Kinda frustrating considering the emails, wither tracings tapes pictures measurements etc etc etc , worse fitting job I have ever seen.


I had a Stonewall once, it was an OK saddle but wouldn't be my first choice if I was going to do a season of hard riding . Also IMHO I think there over priced at $1600. I ended up selling mine.


----------



## GregS

No matter the looks of a saddle or the cost it's all about fit for your horse and youself. The specialized saddle is the only saddle thit is adjustable in all 3 dimensions. My horse is different in her comformation in saddle fit on her right side as compared to her left. Due to the SS shim and wedge system I can adjust for that, no other saddle can do that for me. 

Fitting Videos : Videos - Specialized Saddles

Here is a little video I made that you might get a chuckle watching: :lol:


----------



## TheOtherHorse

Celeste said:


> I have a lower end Wintec English saddle that belongs to my daughter, but I don't really find it comfortable. It probably doesn't fit me properly.


Have you tried other Wintec models? I don't care for most of the Wintecs I have ridden in, but for me the Wintec Isabell fits like a glove. LOVE it. Other Wintecs, no thanks. The narrow twist of the Isabell is perfect for me. Maybe try sitting in several models if you have a dealer nearby?


----------



## Joe4d

Wintecs are only made for tiny hinies, Seems like they max out at 16/18. I liked their endurance saddle, but too small. 
I really think endurance needs more fat people. That way all the used saddles for sale wouldnt be 15"


----------



## pasturepony

I just did a 25 mile ride and tie in a Eurolight specialized and loved it! The seat was harder than I expected but my tush isn't sore. I've struggled to find a saddle that will fit my mare and after 2 people hopping on and off her every mile or so for 25 miles! The saddle never moved! Nor did it shift while mounting! I will be ordering one tomorrow!


----------



## Eole

This is my third season in my Specialized Eurolight and still love it. I have a fitting kit for two very different horses. It's very light and well built, I like that you can place the stirrup leather where you want and can adjust it to a changing horse through the season. It's not top quality leather, but it doesn't wear or break in any condition. I know lots of people doing serious endurance with that model.

I agree that customer service was poor and it took for ever to get the saddle. I'd suggest someone buy through a reseller rather than directly with the company to avoid the hassle.

You have to know a little about saddle fitting to do a good job or have someone knowledgeable around. You have to want to play with the fittings until the match is perfect.

My lightess saddle is a treeless Barefoot Cheyenne, if you're open to go treeless. :wink:


----------



## mliang

Hello, do you still have this Pampa saddle? Thanks.


----------

